# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  СОЛО на клавиатуре

## IMPERIAL

*СОЛО на клавиатуре*
(Клавиатурный тренажер. Слепой метод печати)



Официальный сайт *|* Форум *|* Официалная страница загрузки

*Последняя версия:* 9.0.*3* (29 апреля 2009 г.)


*Описание*
«Соло на клавиатуре» — клавиатурный тренажер. Дружественный интерфейс, хорошо подобранные задания помогут вам быстро научиться набирать, используя слепой десятипальцевый метод. С помощью «Соло на клавиатуре» за несколько дней можно не только научиться быстро набирать, но и пройти школу психотренинга.

Автор курса «Соло на клавиатуре» — тонкий психолог и опытный преподаватель. Пройдя это курс, вы научитесь набирать легко и радостно, испытывая при этом удовольствие, получите навык, который поможет вам в работе.

----------


## sairet

клавиатурный тренажёр
позволяет за сравнительно короткое время научиться слепому методу печати на клавиатуре

http://depositfiles.com/files/harlnnha8

----------


## Burelom

не знаю как там другие программы, но Соло самая лучшая... прошел два курса: русский и английский.... создателям благодарен от души... (буду дальше пиратщину скачивать).... А кто там плачется, что 300 раз начинали и сразу же бросали, это уже не в программе глюки. Это личные качества.... мне тоже было тяжело... первый курс (русский) прошел за 3 месяца (а повелся на рекламу.... "курс за две недели"), а английскую раскладу осилил всего за полторы недели !!!! ВСЕ НОРМАЛЬНО !!! Удачи...

----------


## kostromin63

Научился набирать не глядя на клавиатуру месяца за 3 на русском(сын 12 лет за две недели). Через пол года набор на английском сам пошел( английский язык не знаю и ни когда не изучал). Огромная благодарность авторам!!!

----------


## zabava

Согласна с выше сказанным. Очень хорошая программа.

----------


## Tanyaba

Добрый день! Можно ссылку на вылеченную "Соло на клавиатуре"?

П.С. Ссылка в ветке выше нерабочая :-(

----------


## Tanyaba

Добрый день! Можно ссылку на вылеченную "Соло на клавиатуре"?

П.С. Ссылка в ветке выше нерабочая :-(

----------

